# Fruits of the flower garden today



## crimbfighter (Jun 7, 2015)

While my wife pulled weeds, I played around 

1.




2. When I heard my wife yelp, I knew there was something I needed to photograph!




3.




4. There was actually a pair of them.




5. Lastly, I liked the colors of this one.


----------



## SashaT (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool frogs!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 7, 2015)

SashaT said:


> Cool frogs!


Thanks! I honestly didn't even know we had land dwelling frogs like this in my area! I was so happy to find these guys.


----------



## baturn (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice set. And photography is always a better choice than weeding.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 7, 2015)

Frogs!! I love them. The second solo frog is my favorite.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 8, 2015)

baturn said:


> Very nice set. And photography is always a better choice than weeding.





JustJazzie said:


> Frogs!! I love them. The second solo frog is my favorite.



Thank you both! baturn, I'm surprised she let me get away with it as long as she did!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 8, 2015)

I liked what you said about your wife yelping.....that was funny.  I like the first frog.  Wish I had some around my yard.


----------

